# Stihl FS 130 backfire



## CMD-Ky (Aug 31, 2013)

At full throttle, my Stihl will "backfire" or run rough. Back off the throttle a little and it is smooth as glass. It starts easily and otherwise is fine.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Adjust the high speed mixture screw that should take care of it


----------



## CMD-Ky (Aug 31, 2013)

tractornut said:


> Adjust the high speed mixture screw that should take care of it


It took some time to get it right, but that did it.


----------

